
Slackware merging PAM (pluggable authentication modules) at last - Tomte
http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=x86_64
======
tannhaeuser
Interesting. Does anybody know why Slackware hadn't used pam before (apart
from general dislike of bloat)? I mean being RedHat's first original
contribution to Unix AFAIK it's rather old at this point, and even RedHat now
focus on enterprise cloud (open shift, cri-o, podman, buildah, etc) where
supposedly "container" auth based on OIDC and authz is preferred (but not sure
actually since they also advertise sssd to route pam requests to hosts).

